# Savic Replacement Parts?



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I've been told by ZooPlus that I can be refunded £35 for the broken HH and keep it but if I do that I need to get hold of a Hamster Heaven base, does anyone know where I can get replacement parts from? 

I've phoned Pets at Home and they can get it but it will take 3 weeks at least


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Wont they replace the HH you have got?? :confused1: You've paid good money for something that isnt fit for purpose!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I wanted to find out if I could get a replacement part, instead of ending up with another broken HH. 

Found out I can get a replacement base from Pets at Home, they're going to rush it through and its only going to cost £25 so I'm essentially getting the cage for £10 cheaper than if it wasnt broken LOL.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Email Savic direct and ask them. I emailed them a few times and they have sent me shelves and stuff before. So it doesnt help to ask


----------

